# Cod Uo & Cod 4 Lag



## tbbuc (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok, i have been having the same problems for several months now and so are other people in cod uo. I have done extensive research and no one seems to know what is going on with cod uo and now cod 4. 

My problem: while playing cod uo I dont get lag per say but I get bullets going through people at short and long distance. I play on a sniper server where it is more visible than the spray and pray and some get one-shot kills but others dont. (have you heard anyone say, i put a whole clip in him and he is still alive and he put one bullet in me and im dead). This is a common sentence within our team speake. I guess you can call it lag but I do not warp or stutter. It gets really bad when arty and grenades are going off. I have tried to see if any of my other clan members with the same problem have anything in common such as hardware but I can not find a link. And the problem is not ping specific, I get around 70 - 100 and it happens with people who have 30 pings. Like I said, the problem does not effect everyone.

I have done everything to fix the problem: from changing cvars, reinstall game, latest drivers, turn off most unused processes, delete old files, and nothing has worked.

I'm running win xp, amd fx57, 3gb ram, A8N32 Sli deluxe MB, two 7950 GX2 in SLI, and coolmax cw-650T power supply. My Internet connection is 10mb dowload and 1mb upload, In the game I get anywhere from 70 - 100 ping.

I believe the problem resides with PunkBuster. If you would like to go to the server I play in and see for yourself the IP is 66.165.126.225


Is there anyone out there that can help?


----------



## WaXeD (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, the reason for you to seem as though you put a whole clip into someone and they only put one into you is simply that your client of the game and the server of the game show different things.. when you pull the trigger it will fire in your client, however the packet for that bullet must get sent to the server. So yes, it can seem smooth on your client, meaning without warping and stuttering, however the servers records of your movement / bullet packets are behind that of your client.

Are you able to play other FPS games and have your client and the server match up moreso, meaning you fire and the server gets the packets pretty much right away?
Have you tried disabling SLi and running the game with just one video card?
Does this happen no matter what server you are on?
Have you tried different maps and lower populated servers?
Have you tried adjusting ingame settings?

post back once you have tried all of the above, and I will list some more things to try.


----------



## tbbuc (Dec 13, 2007)

Are you able to play other FPS games and have your client and the server match up moreso, meaning you fire and the server gets the packets pretty much right away?

ANSWER: I dont play any other FPS games. I love COD so I dont buy anything else. But it would be nice to have a program out there to test this. So, are you saying it is my connection to the server? Because if that is the case then why are so many of my other clan members have the same problem? Could it be in the MOD? If you get a chance please go to the server and see if you get it (66.165.126.225). Get in a close combat fight and see how many shots it takes.



Have you tried disabling SLi and running the game with just one video card?


ANSWER: I use to have only one video card for the longest time and it was doing it then. So, I bought another card for SLI to see if it would help. I also bought a sound card and a network card to not use the onboard resources. While playing the game my CPU jumps to 100%.



Does this happen no matter what server you are on?

ANSWER: I really do not play on any other server so tonight I will find a sniper server and try it there. Answer to follow.



Have you tried different maps and lower populated servers?

ANSWER: It seems the problem is with all maps. However, lag does fluctuate differently from map to map. When everyone gets arty.....ohhhhh laggggg.



Have you tried adjusting ingame settings?


ANSWER: I have. But if you know of a setting I should check let me know. I have even used the games optimal settings which actually lowers the settings automaticly.


I and some of my clan members have been trying to find out what is causing this for the past three months. They even tried switching server companies and even went to a dedicated server that they rent.

Thanks for the help, hopefully we will find a solution.


----------



## WaXeD (Dec 5, 2007)

ANSWER: I dont play any other FPS games. I love COD so I dont buy anything else. But it would be nice to have a program out there to test this. So, are you saying it is my connection to the server? Because if that is the case then why are so many of my other clan members have the same problem? Could it be in the MOD? If you get a chance please go to the server and see if you get it (66.165.126.225). Get in a close combat fight and see how many shots it takes.
*It could be the mod or your connection to the server, which is why I had suggested going to another server. Maybe the mod is poorly made. I don't have CoD, I am just troubleshooting via common things in all games that could be the problem. I might get the game however, since there are so many people with problems, and try myself sometime.


ANSWER: It seems the problem is with all maps. However, lag does fluctuate differently from map to map. When everyone gets arty.....ohhhhh laggggg.
if it's getting worse with more action, then your gpu(s) is(are) causing that... what version of dx and have you checked for any conflicts with your current drivers and the game?


ANSWER: I have. But if you know of a setting I should check let me know. I have even used the games optimal settings which actually lowers the settings automaticly.
well i would suggest turning everything to the lowest possible settings and see if it affects the lagging any. also if theres an ability to run it in a different dx try that.

I and some of my clan members have been trying to find out what is causing this for the past three months. They even tried switching server companies and even went to a dedicated server that they rent.
well if there are other people who run smoothly on the server, then this has got to be caused by something in common with all of you, or maybe some of you have one problem causing it, and others have another.. not sure at this point*


----------



## tbbuc (Dec 13, 2007)

It could be the mod or your connection to the server, which is why I had suggested going to another server. Maybe the mod is poorly made. I don't have CoD, I am just troubleshooting via common things in all games that could be the problem. I might get the game however, since there are so many people with problems, and try myself sometime.


ANSWER: I dont think it is a connection issue because too many people have different ISP. I would lean heavier to the poor mod. I know it has been tweaked on several occasions.



if it's getting worse with more action, then your gpu(s) is(are) causing that... what version of dx and have you checked for any conflicts with your current drivers and the game? 


ANSWER: In cod uo you do not get the opportunity to switch DX. If there is a way I dont know it. How do you find what version you are running?



well if there are other people who run smoothly on the server, then this has got to be caused by something in common with all of you, or maybe some of you have one problem causing it, and others have another.. not sure at this point


ANSWER: I agree. Thats why I think it is the mod or PunkBuster.


----------

